# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Spanish Speaking RepRap Forum >  Tapon para el extrusor WADE para poder usar el Argento

## jameghino

Gente,
les paso el STL para que pongan en el extrusor para que no les quede el espacio vacio. Cualquier cosa me contactan por mensaje privado.
Saludos
Javier

----------


## Word

Extruder y idler rework para Argento 1.75mm
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bxxi6r5yxk....75mm.STL?dl=0 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yiu5z7w54y...final.STL?dl=0

----------

